# A Quad



## budman56 (Apr 13, 2007)

Someone throw up some pics of a quad i want to compare please.


----------



## SMoKING Blees (Apr 16, 2007)

:stoned: :stoned: :stoned: :stoned: :stoned: :stoned: :stoned: :stoned: :stoned: thats going to be ssome serious eyeballin my friend... :stoned:


----------



## Dizoelio (Apr 17, 2007)

It would be impossible to tell really.  I've seen puffy nugs that look like way more than they should be.  I've seen compact bud that looks like  it's half of what it should be.  Also moisture contents... lol just get a scale man.  Hell even a cheapo key chain scale will tell ya if it's close or not.

Oh also midgrades and brick weed to some good dank... big diffrence.   You can fit like 5 ounces of brick weed in an ounce of dank.


----------



## Grownothing (Apr 17, 2007)

JESUSSS that is some eyeballin.
Last I can remember when I saw a quad, it was half full of a gallon ziploc...it was about a QP I think.


----------

